# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  مخاوير رمضان عروض وتخفيضات

## مون 55

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .
اللهم اني أصبحت أشهدك 
وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك .. اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك
فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر.
....................
مخور مع الصروال 150

..............................
مخور مع الشيله 160
مخور دهن عود 

................................

مخور مغربي 160

...........................

..................................
مخور شيفون 160 


...........................
مخور بوتيله عرض 500 للقطع كلها 
الحبه 120 دلرهم 

................
مخور حرير مخلوط 150 درهم 

..................................
مخور طقم الام والبنت قطن لميس 200 درهم 

...............................
طقم الام والبنت قطن 170 

..........................
مخور شيفون 
طقم الام والبنت موديل الفستان 250 درهم 


...............................
مخور شيفون بحريني 170 درهم 

....................
مخور قطن عمودي 100 درهم 

.................................................. ...........................................
للبنات قطن تيله 
70 درهم 

...........................


مخور حرير بحاشيه وحزام 50 درهم 


.......................
لطلب للجادين فقط ..............

عن طريق ارسال رساله خاصه بالطلب 

او التواصل عبر الواتساب 
00971553166889
او على البلاك بيري 2B64CF8

حياكم عالانستقرام / 
االبن كود / 2B64CF8A

التوصيل 25 درهم داخل الامارات و50 للغربيه 
ويوجد توصيل لدول الخليج العربي بالبريد الممتاز خلال 3 ايام
__________________
__________________[/QUOTE]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم بلغنا رمضان و بارك لنا فيه وارزقنا صيامه وقيامك على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا يا رؤوف يا الله

----------


## مون 55

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ام عنوده

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبط

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج

----------


## مون 55

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## مون 55

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه

----------


## مون 55

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## الاميرات SFM

بالتوفيق

----------


## أم عذور

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## ام عبدالله الفتح

رووعة بالتوفيق

----------


## مون 55

الحمدلله .............
__________

----------


## مون 55

الحمدلله .............

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## مون 55

الحمدلله .............

----------

